# Sitka clothing



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

Im ol school,b ut I gotta ask..is this Sitka suits that good and warm to warant that kind of money?about a thousand bucks for a set, that seems a little over the top, or am I missing something? Thanks


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

If you want to look like you’re in the club, that’s the brand.
Otherwise, old school works just as well...


----------



## 10gaBBB (Apr 10, 2019)

Nothing wrong with "old school", but at almost 70yrs old, I place high value on staying warm, dry, and comfortable! Sitka gear has exceeded my expectations. I've been wearing their stuff for several seasons and it, so far, is the only brand that actually lives up to its hype. It flat out works as advertised! Yes, its pricy but worth every penny.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

there's a club??? I am currently using a made in the USA 25 year old cabelas down parka. found at the resale shop for 25.00 with dry cleaning tags still on it.


----------



## Abi13 (Mar 6, 2018)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Im ol school,b ut I gotta ask..is this Sitka suits that good and warm to warant that kind of money?about a thousand bucks for a set, that seems a little over the top, or am I missing something? Thanks


100% yes. Their gear is great


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Bad ass gear that is for sure. Sure it is a club, but the club stays warm and dry and their gear lasts forever lol.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Find it on discount. Yes, it’s absolutely worth the money. No bulk and insanely warm.


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

They do make a difference. My kids don’t even know what it means to be cold now. Start with wind stopping outers. Insulation underneath can be done with alternatives. Once your a believer get that Boreal jacket and tell me how it is.

Also 20 year old cables outfitter gear far exceeds current product quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Im ol school,b ut I gotta ask..is this Sitka suits that good and warm to warant that kind of money?about a thousand bucks for a set, that seems a little over the top, or am I missing something? Thanks


I have quite a bit of Sitka clothing- base layers, mid layers, jackets and bibs.

Warmth to weight ratio on it is unreal.

Water/Windproof- depending on the item.

100% Worth the investment to me.

Most likely will upgrade my deer hunting clothing to Sitka before the 2021 season arrives.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Craigs got it right. Find it at a discount and it's really not that much more than clothing from other brands. Guides/outfitters, military, LEO are all eligible for a discount. Once a year, anyone that normally gets it at a discount gets a code for friends and family to use. There's also several people on the Facebook pages that are dealers and sell well below MSRP. You can find it cheaper, that's for sure.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

I purchased the Duck Oven jacket, core mid weight Zip T and light weight crew three years ago. I bought the Boreal jacket and Dakota beanie and Dakota vest in second year. This year I purchased the Grinder hoody and Delta Wading Jacket. I have never been so warm, dry and comfortable in over 40 years of waterfowl hunting in any conditions (Cold, hot, or wet). If you purchase the base layers, you can go from chasing a duck on foot and sweating bad, to feeling dry on your skin in a short time. 

If you do not have a reliable outer shell today, I would start with the Delta wading jacket and another warmth unit, then keep adding by the year. My older 3 way Columbia jacket from Cabelas did not do well with precipitation as it aged and I should have replaced that outer shell first. I do regret my purchasing order. The Boreal jacket is almost too warm, unless your hunting in a layout boat, layout blind or real late season in a blind boat. 

Some are going to add up the cost and say it is crazy, it is a ton of money, I agree. When I compare it to everything else I have invested in chasing ducks, I find it to be right-in-line. As I get older, my priority has been to maximize my comfort while hunting. The Sitka gear checked that box with flying colors.


----------



## BobberDown? (Apr 4, 2016)

Snuffy, 

What is your favorite piece out of the lot?


----------



## CJT (Sep 27, 2020)

For the price one would think they could be made in the USA and not over seas. I have been looking at upgrading my gear with USA made stuff. Most of my gear is so old it was made in the USA. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Was thinking the same when I was at Frank's on the way home looking for shot gun shells.. expensive, very expensive. I'd try if I had the $ though. No price on being comfortable


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

snortwheeze said:


> Was thinking the same when I was at Frank's on the way home looking for shot gun shells.. expensive, very expensive. I'd try if I had the $ though. No price on being comfortable


Thanks for the replys..at 74 I hunt everyday, deer, and waterfowl.my ol azz hide is gettin thinner and dont want to be cold and definatly not wet..You"all say its waterproof? moneys not a problem, just wanted to know if its worth the hype and keeping warms a priority. Is the material durable? Im hard on stuff..Thanks in advance


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

A duck oven and the delta wading jacket is all one needs. The duck Oven is incredibly warm. Very warm.


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

Craig....Are you able to get away with the duck oven and the Delta only? Or are you layered up? Also duck oven, does she block the wind? I am debating going just for the Hudson.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

I own the Duck Oven and the Hudson Jacket. It's great stuff and I love the weight to warmth ratio. IMO the Hudson Jacket is not as warm as my Columbia Quad Parka is. It's a lot less bulky than the Quad Parka is, but you need to layer underneath it to achieve the same amount of warmth.


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

Zeboy said:


> I own the Duck Oven and the Hudson Jacket. It's great stuff and I love the weight to warmth ratio. IMO the Hudson Jacket is not as warm as my Columbia Quad Parka is. It's a lot less bulky than the Quad Parka is, but you need to layer underneath it to achieve the same amount of warmth.


Are you comparing only the Hudson to the columbia or the Hudson + Duck oven?


----------



## 10gaBBB (Apr 10, 2019)

I will chime in again....the Duck Oven is crazy warm considering how light it will feel in hand. I have worn it alone over a base layer and a shirt in -7° windchill. Was totally comfortable. BUT it is made to be tucked into bibs or waders and as a layering piece. Fair weather cold and windy it can stand alone but it is NOT waterproof. Nor will the exterior hold up to alot of abrasion. My Hudson gets the most use but I found the Duck Oven to be too restrictive under it. The Hudson is totally waterproof; has plenty of pockets; plus has a hood. I have a permaloft shirt I wear under it. This combined with the Hudsons insulation is plenty warm and comfortable for the snotty days. JMO


----------

